# Euskera: Jauna et Andrea



## basquiat

Hola,

Por favor, me podria ayudar alguien con la traduccion en castellano de las palabras bascas :" Jauna" y "Andrea" ? Aparecen en un libro de familia...
Podrian ser "marido y mujer" ..?
Gracias


----------



## bellota_2601

basquiat said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por favor, me podria podrían ayudar alguien con la traducción en castellano de las palabras bascas vascas:" Jauna" y "Andrea" ? Aparecen en un libro de familia...
> Podrian ser "marido y mujer" ..?
> Gracias


 
Deben ser los nombres de los personajes, ya que no le veo otro significado.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Sí parecen nombres propios, pero no me suenan a nombres vascos precisamente. Aunque Jauna no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## bellota_2601

Creo que podría decir "Juana" y no Jauna y como dice Argónida no son nombres vascos.


----------



## Pinairun

_Jauna eta andrea_, el señor y la señora, el hombre  y la mujer.


----------



## basquiat

Gracias de nuevo, Pinairun.


----------



## basquiat

Gracias por corregirme, bellota_2601,
pero aunque mi idioma nativo no es el castellano, te digo que te has equivocado un poco, "me *podrían *ayudar alguien " - no es correcto, la forma correcta es: "me podria ayudar alguien" - se trata del acuerdo de alguien - singular - con el verbo podria- singular tambien... 
B.


----------



## Calambur

basquiat said:


> Gracias por corregirme, bellota_2601,
> pero aunque mi idioma nativo no es el castellano, te digo que te has equivocado un poco, "me *podrían *ayudar alguien " - no es correcto, la forma correcta es: "me podr*í*a ayudar alguien"


Estás en lo cierto.


----------

